# Fenwick second generation (Black) Big Surf Stick



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenwick Big surf Stick cut to 10'8" for 8oz-10oz and bait.

Circa 1990 *Black* E-Glass Tip with Graphite Butt.

Recently rewrapped with Fuji Alconite Guides Medium Blue thread under and over wraps with black trim.

Built by me and used for Pier King Fishing and Drum Fishing on the OBX.

Cork tape on Butt-no reel seat-reel seat was removed to allow for better thumb position using Abu 9000C reels. Can put a new Fuji 24mm reel seat on for an additional $50 (covers the cost of the reel seat and labor and thread and epoxy.

$225 cash picked up.

$275 Postal Money Order Shipped in new PVC tube Continental US.

Located on Hatteras Island

Can text Pictures with cell phone number PM.


----------

